# ? i have a female auratus she looks like she is holding



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

how long will ha female hold in there mouth. it seems that she has a swollen mouth, and the male auratus has himself a bedding area there is a bigger female that pushes her around so she is not holding her nesting area i moved her to another tank so there is no predation of the frie. one of my ?,s is how long will the female hold in mouth. and i noticed her yesterday any opinoins and awnsers will help.


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

how long will a female auratus hold her young in her mouth?????????????? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Patience....

There are TONS of posts on fry, holding length, stripping, etc on this forum.

If your going to strip, do it at 18 days. They will generally hold about 3 weeks.


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

kool


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

it took me so long to get this post up and my web browser was taking for ever it would show tghe post after i left it sit for about 2 hours so i posted the secound one cuz i was tyred of tryn to post then i checked this morning and they were both on there this was the third time i tried to post last night so ya i lost my patiance :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Sometimes posting is real hard. I dunno if it's the server or what. I saw one post that had the same thing posted a BUNCH of times. I know they didn't do it on purpose, or don't think they did anyway. Good luck with your auratus. I have 3 of them and 2 of the 3 just started changing to the male coloration. The one male is picking on the other male something fierce. I hope he doesn't get hurt before I can get him to the LFS Monday.


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

i hopefully they are pretty mean little fish


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

do not be Hasty my frind all u have to do is move the female to another tank and she will
release them after month just be paitent.

and its Opportunity to see one of most amezing moms in nature.

good luck :fish:


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks :thumb:


----------

